# OSAKA 09 results



## syuhei222 (Mar 29, 2009)

ALL results is here
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OsakaOpen2009

WR : Yumu Tabuchi 333 average 10.83
Yu Nakajima 777 single 3:47.xx average 4.01.xx

AsR : Syuhei Omura 444 average 48.01
Yu Nakajima 666 single,average(over 3)
Yu Nakajima Megaminx average 1:08.xx


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow... Matter of time? I was half expecting the first sub-11 to be... eh... someone else, cool to get a new WR holder up there!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 29, 2009)

NOT who I expected it form, but good for him! What were the individual times?


----------



## kajitatsu (Mar 29, 2009)

Awww, I thought Raiden would pull an OH WR :[ but it's awesome that Yumu ripped the 3x3 wide open, thats crazy!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 29, 2009)

ooo sub-11 average. 

I remember Nakajima saying he could only do 4 events, right? So it was 6x6, 7x7, megaminx and what? 5x5?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 29, 2009)

Did anyone get all 5 solves on tape?
I want a full WR avg to reconstruct!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 29, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I remember Nakajima saying he could only do 4 events, right? So it was 6x6, 7x7, megaminx and what? 5x5?





Yu Nakajima said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > When is Osaka?
> ...




Congratulations on getting the WR average, Yumu!


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2009)

I've always said that there are dozens of people who could break the WR if they only had a good day, and Yumu clearly had a good day. Congratulations to Yumu and Yu on your new WR's and Syuhei on his almost WR 4x4 avg(curse those 5 OLL parities).


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 29, 2009)

:O WOWOW never knew yumu was so fast at 3x3! and of course, nakaji did great in 7x7  wanna see his 5 and 6 results though.... and i wonder how much he practices minx too


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 29, 2009)

Minx wasn't offered, though.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Minx wasn't offered, though.





syuhei222 said:


> WR : Yumu Tabuchi 333 average 10.83
> Yu Nakajima 777 single 3:47.xx average 4.01.xx
> 
> AsR : Syuhei Omura 444 average 48.01
> ...



oh really?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2009)

Finally, Yu has gotten a WR while I was cubing. I started in June '08, his 3x3 WR's came shortly before then.

And congrats to Yumu on the first sub-11 average in comp. / WR!


----------



## syuhei222 (Mar 29, 2009)

individual times

333 final : Yumu Tabuchi
*9.30 9.19 11.03 13.11 12.16
Ave.10.83 *

I hear two sub10 are full step.


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 29, 2009)

Amazing! Congratulations to Yumu on the first sub-11 average! And Nakajima of course (so close to sub 4 !). Syuhei came close to WR too!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2009)

Harris Chan said:


> Amazing! Congratulations to Yumu on the first sub-11 average! And Nakajima of course (so close to sub 4 !). Syuhei came close to WR too!



If you don't get a 3x3x3 WR before I graduate high school (/freshman), I'll hunt you down and snipe you...

with a pellet gun.
I'm rooting for you Harris.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, huge congrats to Yumu Tabuchi! I've never even heard of him until now, but that's crazy!

Congratulations to Yu as well, for all those records.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2009)

how did Nakaji do in 5x5x5?


----------



## suhas2112 (Mar 29, 2009)

amazing!!! Congrats Yumu and Yu!!


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2009)

congrats to yumu and yu on their wrs and asrs! and shyuei on his asr!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats, Syuhei on the AsR

Congrats to Yu and Yumu on the WR's


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 29, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Minx wasn't offered, though.


Yes it was.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations to Yu and Yumu . Amazing results ..


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope someone's got a video of this! 

Congrats!


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 29, 2009)

Yumu's WR avg is like the biggest shock result for me.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 29, 2009)

I was surprised, too! Two sub-10 in a row...that's pretty cool! 
Awesome results!


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh and I only just noticed he skipped sub-12 lol. His second best official average is 12.1


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 29, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh and I only just noticed he skipped sub-12 lol. His second best official average is 12.1



I'd say that 10.83 is sub-12


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 29, 2009)

What happened with Nakaji on the 3x3? I didn't find his name there


----------



## mazei (Mar 29, 2009)

He didn't join. They are only allowed 4 events per person so Nakaji joined 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 and megaminx.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 29, 2009)

That's a funny rule...


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 29, 2009)

Now 10.83 is gonna be a much harder average to beat, even for top speedcubers, though it's still possible


----------



## blah (Mar 29, 2009)

Inusagi said:


> That's a funny rule...



Time constraints.


----------



## DavidL (Mar 29, 2009)

The Video is here:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYL2Gmpn0sA


----------



## qqwref (Mar 29, 2009)

blah said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > That's a funny rule...
> ...



Huh. But we never have to do that in California. Even at San Francisco Open 2009 (the 2nd biggest competition ever, although most people just did 3x3) we could compete in a lot of events, although we did have the advantages of (a) tons of timers, and (b) tons of available judges/scramblers (the majority of the fast or very experienced cubers in the area are part of the judging team).

But even if we did have time constraints, I'd definitely try to make an exception for people like Nakajima! I can understand not wanting random people to waste time doing events they're not good at, but for someone like Yu or Yumu or Syuhei there would be no hesitation.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 29, 2009)

Why is everyone so surprised?
Yumu had many AsRs in many events, why not a 3x3 WR?
I'm not surprised that Nakajima did not participate in 3x3. I've seen the post that he said he would do 5, 6, 7, and Megaminx. Also, David Woner didn't do 3x3 at UPenn. Rowe Hessler didn't do 3x3 at Captain's Cove competition 2008.
Edit: apparently there was a rule that you can only do 4 events. Although the reason for that is time restraint, the fastest people won't waste much time, it is still unfair for slower people. A slower cubist doing magic, pyraminx, master magic, 2x2, 3x3, and clock could still easily do all these events faster than a fast cubist doing 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, and megaminx.


----------



## Tyson (Mar 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Inusagi said:
> ...



There are a number of ways to solve this problem. You could limit people to N number of events, not counting events that they 'qualify for.' Qualification can be something like 'Top 50' world rank, or something along those lines.

I've set up nationals the way it is so that unless people reach a certain standard, they don't have a guaranteed spot in the first round. However, the qualification scheme gives EVERYONE a chance to theoretically win an event, however unlikely that it is. But it makes sense that if you had some sub-10 cuber who had never competed before, perhaps he doesn't qualify for the first round, but he would easily make it out of the qualification round.

Consider the 'qualification round' an opportunity for people to qualify for the main event at the event itself.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 29, 2009)

Fanwuq: "Why is everyone so surprised?"

Not too sure, but maybe it's the jump in ranks from 18 or something to 1 for me.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 29, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Fanwuq: "Why is everyone so surprised?"
> 
> Not too sure, but maybe it's the jump in ranks from 18 or something to 1 for me.



Were you aware of his 4x4 single jump from over 40 to 1?

I'd say anyone in the top-50 has a chance and even you, who has never competed.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay for Syu's 444 AsR  WR next?


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 29, 2009)

Aah, Japanese competitions always have so many records. It looks like Yu Nakajima had been studying big cubes for a while.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 29, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Fanwuq: "Why is everyone so surprised?"
> ...



Top-50 for any event has a chance for WR? I don't think I can take WR for 2x2.


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 29, 2009)

I admire how they can perform very well in the final round, where it all matters. Or perhaps they were just going easy in the first few rounds to conserve their energy? 

anyway, Yumu came pretty close to first in his other events as well; Syuhei beated him by 0.42s in 4x4, and Yumu beated Syuhei by 0.71s in 5x5 (that's a pretty close margin for big cubes). Nakaji of course placed first in all of his events!

Also, did they have to scrap out some of the events? Because I don't see OH, Pyraminx, or Master Magic results even though they were listed in the events.

It's interesting how the 3x3 avg WR (along with 5x5) was broken in Osaka Open 2008 as well (just like how Andy breaks the NAR twice at Berkeley Fall 2007/2008)


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 29, 2009)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



he means only 3x3 of course


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 29, 2009)

I would have liked to have seen the one-handed WR broken...looks like they god rid of it like Harris said.

P.S. - I wonder if Nakajima will ever do clock...I know he owns one.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 29, 2009)

Dude he had absolutely NO celebration after breaking the WR..or he probably didn't know it yet


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 29, 2009)

Harris Chan said:


> I admire how they can perform very well in the final round, where it all matters. Or perhaps they were just going easy in the first few rounds to conserve their energy?



I have been thinking of this too. In many sports it´s actually "easier" to break a WR in the quater- or semifinals because it´s not the same mental pressure as in a final.

To do the best performance in the final is very impressive.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Also, David Woner didn't do 3x3 at UPenn.



Wow, I'm surprised you noticed that. Well, I had to organize so I spent all day scrambling for everything. I only did clock and Square-1 because those were the events I cared about most.


----------



## Erik (Mar 29, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Dude he had absolutely NO celebration after breaking the WR..or he probably didn't know it yet



Lol then he'd be even worse than me at maths xD


----------



## pjk (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats on the WR's Yumu and Yu!


----------

